# PE structural depth questions



## Andy EIT (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am Andy, i have been working as a structural engineer associate for almost 4 years, and i am preparing to take PE exam next year. Hopefully April, 2017. I am pretty much familiar of the Civil Breadth content. But for the structural depth, the specifications from NCEES is not very detailed. 

I am trying to figure out if is there any seismic or wind design, such as shear wall, diaphragms etc,. Do I need to know how to design a building to resist seismic? Or maybe just some part of it? Also, do i need to buy seismic or wind design books for PE exam?

I bought the Structural Depth Reference Manual for PE exam, but it doesn't have seismic or wind load design. But the NCEES shows these in the Depth part. Can anyone who took the exam already give me a little instruction here, please?

Also, i have an application questions. Do i need recommendation letters from PEs i work with to apply for PE exam? Is the application online or fill the print forms and mail to them? Please advise.

Thanks a lot.

View attachment Civ-Str-April-2015_with-design-standards.rev2_.pdf


----------



## gpoli111 (Oct 3, 2016)

Why not just buy the Structural Depth practice exam from NCEES?


----------



## Andy EIT (Oct 3, 2016)

> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just buy the Structural Depth practice exam from NCEES?


Is that the $40 question book? I am thinking about buying it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## gpoli111 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah it's $40 from NCEES, I've purchased it but haven't reviewed it yet. I'd like to put in some solid studying before taking it to gauge how well (or not well) prepared I am with time to up my study habits if need be.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 6, 2016)

Andy EIT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am Andy, i have been working as a structural engineer associate for almost 4 years, and i am preparing to take PE exam next year. Hopefully April, 2017. I am pretty much familiar of the Civil Breadth content. But for the structural depth, the specifications from NCEES is not very detailed.
> 
> ...


Andy,

The forum is more than happy to help those planning to take, or even just considering taking, the PE exam.  We are happy to answer questions.  But, the general (unwritten) rule is that the candidate would hopefully do a minimal level of due diligence research on their own before asking certain questions.  With all due respect, these questions indicate (at least to me) that perhaps you could have researched a little more before asking. 

For one, I'd hardly call the NCEES syllabus "not very detailed".  Secondly, the sylibus should answer your first question.  Lastly, your question about the application process is 1.) Impossible for us to answer as you did not provide your state but, more importantly, 2.) Should be easily answered if you first visit your state's licensing board.

Good luck. 

I. Analysis of Structures
A. Loads and load applications
1. Dead loads
2. Live loads
3. Construction loads
4. Wind loads
5. Seismic loads
6. Moving loads (e.g., vehicular, cranes)
7. Snow, rain, ice
8. Impact loads
9. Earth pressure and surcharge loads
10. Load paths (e.g., lateral and vertical)
11. Load combinations
12. Tributary areas
B. Forces and load effects
1. Diagrams (e.g., shear and moment)
2. Axial (e.g., tension and compression)
3. Shear
4. Flexure
5. Deflection
6. Special topics (e.g., torsion, buckling, fatigue, progressive collapse, thermal deformation, bearing)
II. Design and Details of Structures
A. Materials and material properties
1. Concrete (e.g., plain, reinforced, cast-in-place, precast, pre-tensioned, post-tensioned)
2. Steel (e.g., structural, reinforcing, cold-formed)
3. Timber
4. Masonry (e.g., brick veneer, CMU)
B. Component design and detailing
1. Horizontal members (e.g., beams, slabs, diaphragms)
2. Vertical members (e.g., columns, bearing walls, shear walls)
3. Systems (e.g., trusses, braces, frames, composite construction)
4. Connections (e.g., bearing, bolted, welded, embedded, anchored)
5. Foundations (e.g., retaining walls, footings, combined footings, slabs, mats, piers, piles, caissons, drilled shafts)
Civil–Structural Depth Exam Specifications Continued

III. Codes and Construction
A. Codes, standards, and guidance documents
1. International Building Code (IBC)
2. American Concrete Institute (ACI 318, 530)
3. Precast/Prestressed Concrete Institute (PCI Design Handbook)
4. Steel Construction Manual (AISC)
5. National Design Specification for Wood Construction (NDS)
6. LRFD Bridge Design Specifications (AASHTO)
7. Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures (ASCE 7)
8. American Welding Society (AWS D1.1, D1.2, and D1.4)
9. OSHA 1910 General Industry and OSHA 1926 Construction Safety Standards
B. Temporary structures and other topics
1. Special inspections
2. Submittals
3. Formwork
4. Falsework and scaffolding
5. Shoring and reshoring
6. Concrete maturity and early strength evaluation
7. Bracing
8. Anchorage
9. OSHA regulations
10. Safety management


----------

